# Dresden Files #15 Skin Game



## trappedslider (May 13, 2014)

The first four chapters have been posted on Jim Butcher's official site, if you wish to read them. I can't wait for this one to come out.  Chapter five will be posted next week.

http://www.jim-butcher.com/posts/2014/skin-game-chapter-4


----------



## MarkB (May 13, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this one, but I'll resist the temptation to download the sampler. Reading part of the book and then having to wait for the rest would be even more tantalising than waiting for the whole thing.


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2014)

I am also waiting for the book to be released before reading anything. Once the book comes out I will read it that day but till then I avoid all spoilers and previews.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 13, 2014)

One of the few times when I'm pretty sure it will be worth buying something right off the bat.
I'll wait until then--just bought a bunch of WEG D6 rule books for their Non-Star Wars lines.


----------



## trappedslider (May 13, 2014)

MarkB said:


> I'm really looking forward to this one, but I'll resist the temptation to download the sampler. Reading part of the book and then having to wait for the rest would be even more tantalising than waiting for the whole thing.




Reading the free chapters has just gotten me more hyped for the book and I'm looking at spending the extra to find a signed copy from a bookstore around me.


----------



## trappedslider (May 22, 2014)

just reading what's been posted so far has given me a new phrase that I love the sound of " murderous murdering murderer"  and five days to go


----------



## EricNoah (May 22, 2014)

Preordered the audiobook this morning...


----------



## trappedslider (May 27, 2014)

well i just finished it up and going to post a quick OMGWOW I'll post more and offer views as other get done.


----------



## thatdarncat (May 29, 2014)

I'm done.

Wow, there's a few unresolved questions there...


----------



## Crothian (May 29, 2014)

It's Dresden Files, there are always unresolved questions!


----------



## garrowolf (May 29, 2014)

I really loved it! Great Heist!


----------



## HardcoreDandDGirl (May 30, 2014)

I just finished it and WOW it was hot...


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 30, 2014)

Ordered my copy last night.
Should be here next week.
That's all I'm saying or whatever until after I finish the book.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 2, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Lots of awesome action, but I think my favourite scene was REDACTED


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 8, 2014)

[sblock=my thoughts]The dream you know which one.....I hate and love JB.....I had honest to goodness tears during the whole thing with Maggie.....I'm also thinking that Dresden is going to keep the items he took on the down low from everyone other than Micheal. Talk about playing  the long game that both Mab and  Marcone I mean wow even getting Hades in on it..and speaking of Hades... Spot bahah. [/sblock]


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I wish he'd ditch the christian religion aspects and spend more time on the fae and outsiders.


OK, but not as good as the last couple had been.


----------



## Jester David (Jun 12, 2014)

Decent enough. The last three were better, but those were the big epic trilogy o' doom, so that's to be expected. Time for refocusing and setting up the next half for the series. 
Still, I need to reread it to catch all the hidden messages between Dresden and <redacted>.


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 21, 2014)

Jester Canuck said:


> Decent enough. The last three were better, but those were the big epic trilogy o' doom, so that's to be expected. Time for refocusing and setting up the next half for the series.
> Still, I need to reread it to catch all the hidden messages between Dresden and <redacted>.




I'm not sure what you mean by "</redacted>big epic trilogy o' doom" when JB's said that he's going to take the series to 20 case files and then end the whole series with a apoc trilo whose titles I believer are : Hells Bells, Empty Night and Stars and Stones.


----------



## Jester David (Jun 21, 2014)

trappedslider said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "big epic trilogy o' doom" when JB's said that he's going to take the series to 20 case files and then end the whole series with a apoc trilo whose titles I believer are : Hells Bells, Empty Night and Stars and Stones.



Butcher has stated that Changes, Ghost Story, and Cold Days are an unofficial trilogy. Like a big midseason three-part episode.


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 21, 2014)

Jester Canuck said:


> Butcher has stated that Changes, Ghost Story, and Cold Days are an unofficial trilogy. Like a big midseason three-part episode.




oh cool


----------



## Cergorach (Jun 22, 2014)

The book was entertaining, certainly, but it felt as if a formula was used to write the book...


----------

